# Outlast 2



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Gruselns!

Heute wurde ein Nachfolger von Outlast angekündigt:



> *Offiziell angekündigt: Outlast 2*
> 
> Red Barrels hat das Horrospiel Outlast 2 heute  offiziell angekündigt. Die Entwickler beschreiben den Nachfolger des  dramatischen Grusel-Hits als eine "verzweigte neue Reise in die Tiefen  des menschlichen Geistes und seiner dunklen Geheimnisse". Nach den  Worten von Philippe Morin, Mitbegründer des Studios, wird der Trip den  Glauben auf eine harte Probe stellen, bei der Spieler in Situationen  getrieben werden sollen, bei denen es am vernünftigsten erscheint,  selbst verrückt zu werden.
> 
> ...



Ein erster Teaser dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhiP5FBcCXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2015)

Yesss. Habenmuß.


----------



## momelisa (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich freu mich schon riesig auf Outlast 2! Leider zeigt der Trailer noch nichts konkretes um was es gehen wird


----------



## weazz1980 (1. Dezember 2015)

Hypetrain incoming!

Der 1. Teil war absolut genial! Freue mich riesig auf den nächsten Teil...


----------



## CoDBFgamer (2. Dezember 2015)

Das wird wieder ein schaurig schöner Spaß . 
Muss unbedingt noch den DLC des ersten Teils spielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2016)

Neue Infos und einen ersten Screenshot zum Spiel: Outlast 2: Screenshot-Premiere und erste Infos zum Horror-Sequel


----------



## momelisa (12. Januar 2016)

Klingt richtig gut. Die Bergwerke erinnern mich irgendwie an den Film The Hills have eyes


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2016)

Erste offizielle Gameplayszenen aus dem Spiel:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1HTFK6VAeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

